# Southern California fires ruin everything...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thousands of homes and hundreds of thousands being evacuated... Several HUGE fires are affecting areas all the way from Malibu to the border. Fires near here may not be contained until November 1st.

No idea what Halloween will be like anymore... Places around here are being evacuated. The cemetery outside is covered in ash.

Really REALLY upsetting. If we're evacuated, I'm taking my decorations! (heh)

How's everyone else coping?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was wondering how our California members have been fairing with these blazes going on. I have been watching the news and it's scary! You take care of yourself and your family JL.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Where I am at, the closest fires are in Malibu, but the Santa Ana winds blow out to sea so all that smoke and ash are going away from us. To our Northeast, though, the Piru and Casitas Lake fires are farther away but from time to time the smoke is blowing over Camarillo and the sky turns red and the ash falls. These Santa Anas are gonna have to let up before they'll be able to get a handle on this!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm in the Central Coast so the fires aren't affecting me..it's the folks in So Cal I worry about.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

My wife sent me this photo from someone here in So. Cali. who won't be having a Happy Halloween...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a major bummer. I hope everything works out okay for you Cali folks.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

good luck to you all and remember your family before Halloween!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers from ours to yours for our Cali friends!









Rumor has it that people are talking that at least some of the fires were arson...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's just awful.


----------

